# Microsoft Sidewinder FF Wheel (Gameportanschluss)



## Mathilda137 (7. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Microsoft Sidewinder Force Feedback Wheel (mit Gameportanschluss) erstanden. Jedoch bekomme ich es einfach nicht zum Laufen.  Ich muss dazusagen, dass ich kompletter Anfänger bzgl. (Gaming-)Hardware bin (und es mir wohlmöglich zu einfach vorgestellt habe alá Gameportadapter ran, USB rein, Gerät wird erkannt, los geht’s…). 
Einige Daten zu meinem Laptop: Lenovo Idea Pad Z500 mit Windows 8. Mein Gameportadapter unterstützt bis WinXP via Plug&Play.
Unter Windows 8 wird es überhaupt nicht erkannt. Mithilfe der Virtualbox habe ich dann je einen “File” mit Windows XP, Windows 98, Win95 und WinME erstellt. In keinem dieser “virtuellen” Betriebssysteme ist eine Erkennung des Gerätes mgl.
Ich habe als Alternativgerät noch einen Rechner mit Win7. In einigen Foren habe ich gelesen, dass MS SFF Wheel mit USB-Anschluss von Win7 erkannt werden. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?
Und noch meine (wahrscheinlich totalen Anfänger-)Fragen:
1.)	Ist die Systemerstellung via Virtualbox sinnvoll? Oder benötigt man eine externe Festplatte mit bspw. XP? Ich habe mir nun überlegt: Mein initialer Input ist ja mein USB3.0 vom Lenovo (Win8). Win8 wird nicht vom Gameportadapter unterstützt. Kann es daher sein, dass die Informationen einfach nicht bis zu meinem virtuellen WinXP gelangen?
2.)	Kann der Gameportadapter das Problem sein?
3.)	Ich bin am Überlegen, dieses Wheel wieder zu verkaufen und mir stattdessen ein MS SFF Wheel mit USB-Anschluss zu kaufen. Ich bin mir jedoch nicht sicher, ob ich a) alle Möglichkeiten für das Gameport-MS SFF Wheel ausgeschöpft habe und b) ich nicht wieder das gleiche Problem wie mit dem Gameport-Gerät haben werde.

Viele liebe Grüße!


----------



## NatokWa (8. Dezember 2017)

Gameport ? Oh verdammt .... der wird schon LANGE nicht mehr unterstützt , die dafür erforderlichen Befehlssätze sind in keinem BS nach XP noch vorhanden , und damals muste man noch ein altes DX (glaube 4 oder 5) installieren um die entsprechende Bibliotek zu haben . 
Die USB-Variante ist auf JEDEN Fall vor zu ziehen , USB geht IMMER (Völlig andere Art der ansteuerung) . Mit USB sollte der sogar unter Win10 einstellbar sein .


----------



## warawarawiiu (11. Dezember 2017)

Was ist der Grund dass du dich für ein so altes Produkt entschieden hast?

Nostalgie und retro?

Ansonsten macht die Anschaffung absolut keinen Sinn....


----------

